# Problem mit Samba



## alma (14. März 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich stehe wieder einmal vor einem grösseren Problem und bin beinahe am verzweifeln. Ich habe zwei Rechner, auf einem ist Suse 9.0 und auf dem anderen Win XP installiert. Jetzt möchte ich gerne mit Samba ein Laufwerk freigeben, um dann mit Win XP darauf zuzugreifen.

Die smb.conf sieht bei mir so aus:

guest ok = yes
browseable = yes
writeable = yes
directory mask = 0777
create mask = 0777
printable = no
guest account = nobody

[www]
comment = www
path = /opt/lampp/htdocs
guest ok = yes
browseable = yes
writeable = yes
directory mask = 0777
create mask = 0777
printable = no
guest account = nobody
valid users = marco

Nun versuche ich mit dem Windows Rechner darauf zuzugreifen, jedoch vergebens, ich bleibe immer beim Passwort hängen. An was liegt das?

Vielen Dank für eure Auskunft bin wirklich beinahe am verzweifeln.

Viele Grüsse
Alma


----------



## RedWing (16. März 2004)

So wirklich kenn ich mich da auch nicht aus.
Aber kann das sein das es ne Windows 2000 Maschine ist?
Wenn ja musst du in der Registry einen dword Schlüssel namens 
"EnablePlainTextPassword"
oder so ähnlich erstellen und der muss den Wert eins haben.
Zusätzlich muss in der smb.conf noch der Eintrag 
encrypt passwords = yes drinstehen.
Das liegt irgendwie daran das der Smbdaemon nur unverschlüsselte Passwörter 
akzepiert und die von Win 2000 nicht gesendet werden
Schau auch mal hier für bessere Erklärung.
.
Sag mir wenns geklappt hat...

Grüsse RedWing


----------



## hulmel (16. März 2004)

@alma:
Da fehlt wohl noch ein "map to guest = Bad User" in der "[global]" Section.

BTW: guest ok und valid users passen nicht zusammen.


----------

